# PSA: Splitboard sale at REI



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I so would be at the local REI buying one if I could afford it, and an avalanche beacon too. I'm saving the pennies though.


----------



## ozbackcountry (Mar 16, 2010)

even with shipping costs, its worth it i reckon!


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm going to California next week, I considered getting one shipped tot he store out there, but I just can't bring myself to buy another Prior.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

*Worth the investment?*

Is the Split Decision a safe investment? I've never paid anywhere even close to this for a board, but I do want a split to get avy training, next year. So, is the Mojo worth the investment? Any thoughts?


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

If you're going to earn your turns, a split is the way to go. Snowshoes suck donkey balls.

Those are good prices, the Mojo is all new for next year, so the current ones can be found pretty cheap, and yes, that's cheap for a split.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

You might also wanna see if these apply for the REI rebates...

You get a check for 10% of everything you bought at REI in March each year...i got 60 somethin bucks back this year..not a lot but its better than nothing.

So you basically get another 60-70 dollars REI cash or whatever in a rebate in another 11 months.
Im gonna be using mine towards buying a GoPro next season!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Pretty sure only regular priced items qualify for rebate. I got $26 this year. Turned that into two bottles of Tech Wash.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

NWBoarder28 said:


> I so would be at the local REI buying one if I could afford it, and an avalanche beacon too. I'm saving the pennies though.


Me too...


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Do keep in mind all of these boards are camber. Next year's splits will pretty much all have rocker in their design. Those are great prices, but regardless, it's still a lot of money for what amounts to a snowboard. These sales will happen again at this time next year and they'll be rockered boards...


----------

